# Aloe Detox?



## Bluebirdy (May 17, 2013)

Blue got so much better on Milk Thistle but now is becoming worse all of the sudden. He has diarrhea and his beak has overgrown in a couple of days! And he is drinking so much water but probably because of the diarrhea. 

The vets are to no help here in my country. They say there isn't much that can be done every time I have visited with Blue. My family keeps saying it's just a bird, let it go but I can't! He is not just a bird to me, he is my everything! He saved my life in so many ways and I love him!

I'm scared and so tired of everything. I don't know what to do anymore. I can't just let him die, even the thought itself is unbearable.

I'm trying to find more solutions and I came across someone suggesting something called Aloe Detox. It's been claimed to improve a bird's healthy greatly. I don't know how true that is so I came to ask you guys.

The only positive with Blue is that he is still chirps like mad, still eating although pickier than before and react well to having vitamin water. The Milk Thistle isn't making much difference anymore but I gave him some water mixed with vitamins for budgies and he instantly became so much more animated and lively.

If Aloe Detox is a good solution, which brand should I get? I'm not American so I will have to order from Amazon. It would help a lot if someone could recommend me the best option. Thanks in advance!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Given the circumstasnce, it certainly would be worth your while to give the Aloe Detox a try with Blue.

Please refer to this thread:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103924-herbal-remedies.html

This brand is recommended and available through Amazon. Link below:

Lily of the Desert Aloe Detox Formula

Prayers and healing energy being sent for little Blue. :hug:*


----------



## Bluebirdy (May 17, 2013)

Thank you! I'll order it right away.


----------

